# AdblueDEF @ Walmart



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

BLUE DEF Diesel Exhaust Fluid - Walmart.com

Here is DEF from walmart and yes you can use this in the Cruze. It's $11.97 for 2 1/2 gallon Great price ...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Price is a bit higher than one can buy it at the pump here in my state, its between $2-3 a gallon. Some of the new Kwik Trip gas stations here have added it(along with CNG).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is what I used. (While I was letting the customer service repst work on sorting out the free service drama)



GotDiesel? said:


> BLUE DEF Diesel Exhaust Fluid - Walmart.com
> 
> Here is DEF from walmart and yes you can use this in the Cruze. It's $11.97 for 2 1/2 gallon Great price ...


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

Menards has 2.5 gallon containers of DEF this week for $8.99.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Picked mine up at WalMart just in case I need some if the dealer doesn't fill and little for my father who didn't have his GLK250 filled at the 10,000 mile service. MBUSA does consider DEF a user consumable item and it is not covered under the included maintenance.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Picked mine up at WalMart just in case I need some if the dealer doesn't fill and little for my father who didn't have his GLK250 filled at the 10,000 mile service. MBUSA does consider DEF a user consumable item and it is not covered under the included maintenance.


I had a GLK250 too and wasn't aware of any included maintenance. Did he pay extra for that?


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm not sure if he paid, or how much. The car is a lease so the dealer may have included the pre-paid maintenance in the lease price to keep the value high for when they try to resell it.


----------



## anomalophobe (Sep 27, 2013)

Chevy's included 24 month/24,000 mile oil service does include DEF refill - I verified this fact during finance, and a copy of the statement is part of the paperwork I received.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's a quote from GM Authority on the free maintenance offer: General Motors estimates that it will cost $10 to refill the DEF system every 10,000 miles, and the service is included as part of the Cruze’s two-year complimentary maintenance plan that comes standard with the vehicle.

Read more: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Authority


----------

